# My baby !!



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Vaus won First Place and Best Male puppy on his second UKC show. On the second day of the show, he won First Place, Best Male, Best of Winners and Reserve, gaining his first major! On his first show I don't have pictures but he won First Place and Reserve Best Male. He has about 75 points I think now but all he needs now are 2 more majors to make Champion! I am so proud of him, he behaved so well in the ring!:dance::high5:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's gorgeous. You are on quite a roll with the points. He'll be a champion in no time. Congrats on a great showing!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks gorgeous! You did an awesome job grooming him!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> He looks gorgeous! You did an awesome job grooming him!


Thanks a lot. It took me 3 hours to scissor him! I'm trying to get his coat to grow out more, in the UKC, you can have almost any acceptable poodle cut so I am shooting for an Scandinavian puppy lion! I saw a poodle at a show I went to with it and its absolutely gorgeous! I will also be getting another puppy in October from the same breeder, another male this time brown.:curl-lip:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations! Lovely boy. Looks like you are well on your way to a Ch. What is the pedigree behind him?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CONGRATS! You must be a proud Momma!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Congratulations! Lovely boy. Looks like you are well on your way to a Ch. What is the pedigree behind him?


He is from a kennel called Nobility Poodles, his father is an italian import, Samarcanda Cabryn the Italian Job, a brown. His mother is from Brookview and Cabryn lines, she is a black.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, you're the one who pm'd me. I was going to write back to you. 

Yes, that is a brother to my Angel I had. I assume he is 8 months old, thus a full brother from the same litter? He looks great! 

I ended up selling Angel to a pet home because she had some faults I did not want to breed into my breedings, but she was/is a super sweet, loving girl. She was not very tall either, only about 22" at 8 months so wasn't going to be a very tall girl, which is funny seeing as her mom is about 28" tall. 

Good luck at the other shows!!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

My mothers dog, a brown female is 22 inches tall, and my dog is 24 1/2 inches tall. The breeder told me that the sires line tends to grow slowly, not reaching full height and weight till about 18 months. I have seen older brothers and sisters of our dogs that are at least 26 to 28inches tall at 2 1/2 years old. I think I still have pictures, if I find them I will post them.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

vacheron said:


> My mothers dog, a brown female is 22 inches tall, and my dog is 24 1/2 inches tall. The breeder told me that the sires line tends to grow slowly, not reaching full height and weight till about 18 months. I have seen older brothers and sisters of our dogs that are at least 26 to 28inches tall at 2 1/2 years old. I think I still have pictures, if I find them I will post them.


Hmmm, she never mentioned it to us. Well, that is good, glad that your boy will be a good sized boy for you. He is sure a handsome boy and definitely looks like Angel. So, does your mother have a female sister to Angel and your boy?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Hmmm, she never mentioned it to us. Well, that is good, glad that your boy will be a good sized boy for you. He is sure a handsome boy and definitely looks like Angel. So, does your mother have a female sister to Angel and your boy?


Yes my mom does have the full sister to your dog and mine. The breeder was going to keep her, but changed her mind. Here is a picture of the both of them at 9 weeks old, and some other pictures of siblings.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

More pictures from the show...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on your points!!!!!!!! He looks great!


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

wow he is handsome


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on your wins. He is a beautiful boy! I'm sure he will be a champion really soon.

The others are just as good looking and well put together too. None of them show the sway in the back that Angel has. Her other faults were minor but the sway was very noticeable. I can see that your spoos have straight backs. Other than that, she was a beauty just like yours.

We sure did love that little girl but we were afraid to take a chance that she would not straighten out. She is in a wonderful pet home with another, older poodle and a child to play with.

Hope to see pics of the champion soon.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Gabriella's half brother is stunning!!!
_


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey thanks. I haven't been on in a while I went back to work full duty 12x8, I'm at work now in this funky patrol car playing with my new toy, my Iphone! I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you and your puppy, I'm sure she is happy. The next show won't be until august 8th so maybe he will finish then I hope! Thanks for the compliments, let me get back to fighting crime.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins. He is nice looking. Good luck in August.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved seeing the show pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, your boy looks amazing! Thanks for posting the other show pics too.


----------



## joesalinger (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww what a sweetie! You should buy her a pink dog bed! I bet she would love that!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't *he* would appreciate a pink dog bed! He is too much of a tomboy!!:curl-lip:


----------

